# Games You Suck At But Enjoy Playing



## Chalupa (Jul 25, 2013)

I sometimes find myself failing at certain games over and over again. However I always feel compelled 
to play them regardless. So I ask is there any games like this for you. Mine are:
-Armored Core series
-Most Real Time Strategy games
 (I.e. DOTA2, LOTR:BFME2, Total War: Shogun)

So tell us your games


----------



## MyLittle3DS-GamingisMagic (Jul 25, 2013)

I actually suck at Minecraft.  
I didn't know it was possible but I fail when I play it. I can never remember how to craft certain items and every time I try to kill a monster I just swing my sword around and hope for the best which ends up with me dying and then losing all my items :/


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 25, 2013)

MyLittle3DS-GamingisMagic said:


> I actually suck at Minecraft.
> I didn't know it was possible but I fail when I play it. I can never remember how to craft certain items and every time I try to kill a monster I just swing my sword around and hope for the best which ends up with me dying and then losing all my items :/



Quite the awesome response, i know i can find myself getting spooked by an enemy to find myself running of a cliff/falling in a hole in dying


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

I like Touhous, but I suck at Phantasmagoria of Dim. Dream.

And I really, really suck at StarFox.


----------



## Niya (Jul 25, 2013)

Minecraft omg. I have to play on peaceful in order to get anything done. But I like the monsters. It's complicated.
Also, MW, and CoD. I just go in circles shooting everything. But it's fun.


----------



## MyLittle3DS-GamingisMagic (Jul 25, 2013)

Chalupa said:


> Quite the awesome response, i know i can find myself getting spooked by an enemy to find myself running of a cliff/falling in a hole in dying


Yeah I actually do get scared at Minecraft 
My friend's seven year old brother plays it and he doesn't get scared *at all*, but as soon as I hear a zombie I _will_ quit the game. :/


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 25, 2013)

Tengu said:


> I like Touhous, but I suck at Phantasmagoria of Dim. Dream.
> 
> And I really, really suck at StarFox.



O_O any touhou or loli space shooter game i find myself Q.Q the entire way

truly have the feels for for you


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

Chalupa said:


> O_O any touhou or loli space shooter game i find myself Q.Q the entire way
> 
> truly have the feels for for you


Loli space shooter. That made my day.

Touhou isn't that hard until you know how to dodge the patterns. Touhous are easy compared to Mushihimesama Futari, which is bullatz spamz everywhear and lazar wheels.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't really suck at any game I play. I'm on of those people that thrive to become the best, so when I buy games that's the mindset I have behind playing them. 
I'm not one to boast, but I can admit that I'm very good at games, such as Naruto ultimate ninja storm, assassins creed online, call of duty, left 4 dead, super smash bros, Mario kart (the list goes on.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 25, 2013)

Tengu said:


> I like Touhous, but I suck at Phantasmagoria of Dim. Dream.
> 
> And I really, really suck at StarFox.


Are the Touhous good? I think I've only ever played one (can't remember which one) and that was a long time ago.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 25, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Are the Touhous good? I think I've only ever played one (can't remember which one) and that was a long time ago.


If you like challenges yes.

Basically you have to dodge cool bullet patterns and shoot girls with funny hats. Then there's the fandom.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 25, 2013)

Tengu said:


> Loli space shooter. That made my day.
> 
> Touhou isn't that hard until you know how to dodge the patterns. Touhous are easy compared to Mushihimesama Futari, which is bullatz spamz everywhear and lazar wheels.



 i will just watch Mushihimesama Futari on youtube, i struggled with just Ikaruga, i cant even imagine that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Niya said:


> Minecraft omg. I have to play on peaceful in order to get anything done. But I like the monsters. It's complicated.
> Also, MW, and CoD. I just go in circles shooting everything. But it's fun.



Is this not what everyone does ....Oh :/ 
feels for you too


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 25, 2013)

I suck at shooting games. Whenever I play Halo Reach at my cousin's house, I get scared a lot >_> Same with Minecraft. However, I started a Survival Normal world where we have a treehouse, it's cool.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2013)

The _Yakuza_ games. I love the story and visuals but I completely suck at the fighting parts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2013)

Any Zelda game.  I'm the person that keeps accidentally making Link fall off the ledge.


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 25, 2013)

Most fighting games. I love them, but I can't get any better for the life of me.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 25, 2013)

All of them.


----------



## Wish (Jul 25, 2013)

vindictus and monster hunter omg


----------



## Marceline (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm really bad at Warioware, but its so much fun, and so random! I'm really slow at reacting...


----------



## StiX (Jul 25, 2013)

Monster Hunter and World of Warcraft >_< I still play monster hunter a lot though but it takes me ages too kill the monsters and WoW... I dunno people yell at me XD


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 25, 2013)

Osu!  I suck so badly at it but it's really fun when my friends pull me into a game and I always end up having the lowest score.


----------



## burnside (Jul 25, 2013)

Metal Gear Solid. The old ones.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 25, 2013)

I kinda suck at shooting games but I still think they're so fun, I just laugh at myself whenever I fail idk why I find it funny lol


----------



## Elliot (Jul 25, 2013)

Wish said:


> vindictus and monster hunter omg



You play vindy? omg 

On topic : I suck at Mortal Kombat..Counter Strike.. TF2..GTAs..


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am TERRIBLE at Zelda games, but I still appreciate it.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 26, 2013)

Hahahaha Halo. Suck. so. bad. - Can't. stop. playing.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 26, 2013)

Minecraft and COD lol


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 26, 2013)

I love to play metal slug but I am really bad at it!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 26, 2013)

Animal Crossing O.O

lol.


----------



## Stitched (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not very good at Kingdom Hearts.  I play the games for the story line and the characters, mostly.  I'm also pretty bad at Zelda games BUT I LOVE THEM.  I'll be stuck for five minutes and just be like "...forget it, I need a walkthrough."


----------



## Thunder (Jul 26, 2013)

My brothers tell me I'm the worst at Left 4 Dead (Which totally isn't true, I'm just more of a defensive player!)

/denial


----------



## puppy (Jul 26, 2013)

im really bad at monster hunter okay
i got a demo on my DS and I couldnt even kill the easy one.
the controls were too muchfor me
even though i really like the game


----------



## Burumun (Jul 27, 2013)

I probably suck at everything I enjoy playing, haha.


----------



## talisheo (Jul 27, 2013)

I am pretty bad a TF2 but I still play it for fun


----------



## burnside (Jul 27, 2013)

Thunder said:


> My brothers tell me I'm the worst at Left 4 Dead (Which totally isn't true, I'm just more of a defensive player!)
> 
> /denial


I've played Left4Dead as well, with my siblings. I try to get as far away from the zombie horde as I can, and then start shooting at them, but the other players have already killed most of them before I can get into position...


----------



## Thunder (Jul 27, 2013)

burnside said:


> I've played Left4Dead as well, with my siblings. I try to get as far away from the zombie horde as I can, and then start shooting at them, but the other players have already killed most of them before I can get into position...



Heh, that happens to me a lot since I usually position myself in the back so I can prevent my little brother from getting jumped, charged, yanked, etc.

So I know how you feel.


----------



## unravel (Jul 27, 2013)

All FPS games xD


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jul 27, 2013)

I stink at Mario Planet I can't get passed the 10th level..But I can't stop playing it >:3


----------



## Dragoness (Jul 28, 2013)

Mario Kart. I manage to get stuck in corners I didn't know existed every single race.


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 28, 2013)

Glad to see that this thread is staying alive, sadly can relate to most of these things 

also if anybody is watching these Speed runs on Twitch.tv they make feel so awful 
Q.Q


----------



## Puddle (Jul 29, 2013)

I love playing Mario games, but I am just flat out terrible at them.


----------



## intropella (Jul 29, 2013)

I enjoy playing League of Legend. I'm not the best one out there. o.o


----------



## roroselle (Jul 29, 2013)

Freaking UNO.

Tha actual dang card game..
I suck but so addicting to play with friends/family


----------



## SockHead (Jul 29, 2013)

Dota 2 ugh.. To everyone I've played with, I am so sorry.


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 29, 2013)

i think i'm pretty bad at tekken when playing online, but i still love the game.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 29, 2013)

Love Legend of Zelda series, but I'm no good, so I just enjoy watching my brother play the games, or my bf if he plays it


----------



## Seravee (Aug 1, 2013)

Skyrim ; -;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2013)

Shin Megami Tensei IV.  Whenever an enemy is running at me, I'm like:
"Oh no - giggle -, don't kill me!"  And then they engage me in battle and proceed to chop off my head.

I laugh when they start killing me, idk why


----------



## Heir (Aug 2, 2013)

I love Touhou, but I'm not very good at it...

I generally toggle between normal and hard difficulty. :u


----------



## Wallytehcat (Aug 2, 2013)

For me it's Roller Coaster Tycoon.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 2, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Shin Megami Tensei IV.  Whenever an enemy is running at me, I'm like:
> "Oh no - giggle -, don't kill me!"  And then they engage me in battle and proceed to chop off my head.
> 
> I laugh when they start killing me, idk why



Damn I want this game sooo much.

I suck at nothing cause I'm pro :]


----------



## 0ni (Aug 2, 2013)

I suck at Monster Hunter... I have no idea what i'm doing. I only have the 3DS version - Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. I got up to the Lagiacrus (if that's the right spelling) battle and got my butt kicked. I love the whole idea of the game, the farming for materials and forging your perfect weapon and armour but even that is confusing. What armour should I use now? Should I upgrade my weapon? Where the heck do I get those crystals?. It's endless.

On the whole other end of the spectrum... I also kind of suck at harvest moon. I love having a routine set out and completing a full day of hard work but then it comes to things like livestock and i'm lost. I don't know whether to make the cows have babies or not. I don't know where to start when upgrading tools and then there is the whole getting a wife/husband thing... Heart events and gift giving - "is she the one that likes mushrooms or diamonds?". I end up abandoning the game after hours of just harvesting crops and talking to my animals.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Aug 3, 2013)

Any first person shooter game. I always find myself playing them with friends and such but I always get destroyed by them, and end up wanting to quit rather fast. lol usually have fun for the first 15-30mins but I can't play those games any longer because they just end up frustrating me because I suck at them. Bad.


----------



## Zheng (Aug 3, 2013)

Binding of Isaac, for sure. I'm at a 25:3 death to Mom kill ratio, and those three kills required some pretty silly good luck with RNG...

I don't play LOL anymore, but when I did I was really bad. I typically ended up playing as the support, and would have no idea how to engage in lane and had a tendency to spend all my money on wards (though maybe that's not a bad thing?)...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

Harvest Moon games. I don't suck at them but I take a LOOOOONNNG time to beat them.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (Aug 5, 2013)

Any fighting game! Lol Currently SoulCaliber 5. I mean I button mash with the best of them!  Oh and Monster Hunter...I just...dear god...


----------



## Schizo (Aug 5, 2013)

All fighting games, mainly marvel vs capcom, and mortal kombat.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2013)

Pikmin 3, but on purpose.  I made myself get game over on purpose by drowning all my Pikmin first.  Then I went through each day and made Alph and Brittany die and we eventually ran out of juice.  We huddled up in the spaceship and died of starvation.  AH HAH HAH HAH (yeah, I have a pretty messed up idea of entertainment)!


----------



## charmed girl (Aug 11, 2013)

I really suck at Call Of Duty games cause I can never position the camera and shoot at the same time and always get shot first. I love it but get killed at least 20 times in multi player and I end up swearing at the people who kill me but they can't hear me I don't have a mic lol


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 11, 2013)

Portal for sure. I'm really bad at figuring out the puzzles.
Forever stuck at test chamber 15.


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not really sure how this is possible but I really suck at Minecraft. I can't fight very well, and I'm absolutely terrible at building. But I really like the game so I still play it every once in a while.

I'm also really bad at Pokemon, simply because I hate grinding so my Pokemon are usually under-leveled.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 12, 2013)

Ninja Gaiden. God that game is hard, but oh so fun. I hope they'll bring the other NES Ninja Gaidens to the eshop.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone ever play Super Monkey Ball for GameCube?? Yeah, that game is hard and I'm awful at it. But it's tradition to play it with my cousins who are way better than I am.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2013)

Practically anything in the Fire Emblem franchise. Though, I don't suck as badly as I used to. I've played multiple different games in the franchise since I got Awakening, which got me into it to begin with.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 22, 2013)

Left 4 Dead/L4D2 ~ I seriously suck at this but I play it anyway. 

I always alert the witch just to spice things up :3 _(of course I always end up dead because of that, but oh well.)_


----------



## easpa (Aug 23, 2013)

Pretty much any rhythm games or bullet hell shooters. They're really pretty to look at, but I suck at them for the most part. :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2013)

Majority of fighting games, I still play some to mess around with my buddies or just jerk around with "professionals"

I'm just so bad at picking them up so easily :C


----------



## Bones (Aug 23, 2013)

Basically every non-casual game I've ever played.

And it's certainly not for a lack of effort on my part either - I do my best to learn all of the combat techniques, get all of the good armor/weapons/spells/whatever else, etc.

But nope. I'm just not a pro-gamer.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 23, 2013)

Team Fortress 2. ;-; When I first played with a friend from school a while ago he and his friends were all doing so well and then I just kept getting killed every few seconds. It probably doesn't help the trackpad on this laptop is damn awful. I can't turn around unless I hold two buttons at once, and using a controller is even worse. I should probably invest in a mouse but it won't change the fact I'm still bad at it. x: I wish I was better though since it is a fun game~


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 23, 2013)

Gears of War 3!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 23, 2013)

Himari said:


> Team Fortress 2. ;-; When I first played with a friend from school a while ago he and his friends were all doing so well and then I just kept getting killed every few seconds. It probably doesn't help the trackpad on this laptop is damn awful. I can't turn around unless I hold two buttons at once, and using a controller is even worse. I should probably invest in a mouse but it won't change the fact I'm still bad at it. x: I wish I was better though since it is a fun game~


I fully recommend getting a mouse for perfect TF2 gameplay.

I've been playing the darn thing in the same year it came out.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah I suck at TF2 as well lol


----------



## Fame (Aug 25, 2013)

Halo. i play it with my sister but i absolutely suck haha


----------



## Touko (Aug 25, 2013)

Harvest moon because my animals die since I focus more on the heart events. LOL


----------



## Trundle (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm good at all games.
Except Animal Crossing. I suck at Animal Crossing.


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got Ninja Gaiden II and Castlevania on my 3DS. Needless to say I won't be beating either any time soon.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

Call Of Duty 2.  Regular online, and zombies multiplayer.  WOW, am I horrible at that game, but when I accidentally shoot someone and hit them, it feels good, man.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

Guitar Hero.
I could never play on Hard because my pinky didn't want to reach.

Which made no sense because I use that pinky all the time to play saxophone.


----------



## beffa (Aug 27, 2013)

All Zelda games. I literally suck at them.


----------



## Dandie (Sep 3, 2013)

New Super Mario Bros. 2.
I died about 20 times on the third board...


----------



## Micah (Sep 3, 2013)

Pokemon.  I bought my first Pokemon game last year and it's so in-depth and complicated, not to mention confusing. It's fun, but I'd like less wireless-based features, and streamline the experience.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2013)

Micah said:


> Pokemon.  I bought my first Pokemon game last year and it's so in-depth and complicated, not to mention confusing. It's fun, but I'd like less wireless-based features, and streamline the experience.



Did you purchase the guide book for it too?  If not, that's probably why.  If you did, then that's really weird.  It shouldn't be confusing.


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm...something I suck at but still like? Tough question. Hmmmmmmmmmmm

I used to think I was really good at Mortal Kombat games. *Then I went online and became their pi?ata.*


----------



## UncleLyn (Sep 3, 2013)

Brabus E73 said:


> Hmm...something I suck at but still like? Tough question. Hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I used to think I was really good at Mortal Kombat games. *Then I went online and became their pi?ata.*



Oh tell me about it! I thought i was the master at tekken untill i went online and got beat by every single person. Was highly embarrassing especially when people can see how much you've been beaten LOL.

Im gonna say DARK SOULS. I started off absolutely awful at but in the end when i beat it I guess i was alright-ish i suppose 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brabus E73 said:


> Hmm...something I suck at but still like? Tough question. Hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I used to think I was really good at Mortal Kombat games. *Then I went online and became their pi?ata.*



Oh tell me about it! I thought i was the master at tekken untill i went online and got beat by every single person. Was highly embarrassing especially when people can see how much you've been beaten LOL.

Im gonna say DARK SOULS. I started off absolutely awful at but in the end when i beat it I guess i was alright-ish i suppose


----------



## Hey Listen! (Sep 3, 2013)

Battlefield and League of Legends.


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 4, 2013)

Alice: Madness Returns.

I adore it. Everything about it. It's so dark and creepy and beautiful.

And I cannot actually fight and beat things worth anything. -headdesks- Like, even at the most basic fight, where you get the pepper grinder, which is only the second weapon, and fighting bolter-flies, I just hand the game over to my wife and plaintively go 'Help.'


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 4, 2013)

Minecraft, for sure.  All my buildings are rather lame, and I have to watch a million videos on furniture and stuff in order to get ideas and sort of flesh out my house. Probably doesn't help I'm absolutely OCD with torches because I'm so startled of monsters unexpectedly appearing. I think I find myself looking at my light level more so than actually building.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 4, 2013)

Micah said:


> Pokemon.  I bought my first Pokemon game last year and it's so in-depth and complicated, not to mention confusing. It's fun, but I'd like less wireless-based features, and streamline the experience.


I thought it was streamlined.  But then again I suck at it competitively and just catch and train whoever I feel like.



Hey said:


> Battlefield and League of Legends.



Battlefield can be kind of difficult at first but once you get the basics down (spot, throw down ammo/heals, work as team) things start falling into place. Probably took me Bad Company and Bad Company 2 to actually get decent at it. League on the over hand is something I can't enjoy and just feel lost all over.  Haven't even tried PVP as PVB even the other n00bs hate me.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2013)

Only game that comes to mind right now is Super Smash Bros., the whole series! My friends kick me arse at it...


----------



## Guiilty (Sep 6, 2013)

Those fighting games, such as Street Fighter, Mortal kombat, Tekken, and I'm really bad at Leage of Legends. But I still play it with my friends.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate....'not the greatest but still like it a lot.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 10, 2013)

I have a love/hate relationship with Mega Man and Gradius.


----------

